# Hey Guys, Guess what!



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm moving to Florida......AGAIN.

Jacksonville!

Guess why!!!!

I got a bona fide job, working at a film production company!

YEA!!!!! I got a job!!!!!!!!

wooowhoo.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sweet deal. Congrats on the job!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

THanks Z.
tell creep and dbk I'm moving in next door.
then tell them youre kidding.


Where the hell do they live anyway??????


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, that's awesome! Good luck with the new job.

We live in Gainesville, about an hour from Jax.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

WOO HOO! 
Congrats on that job, Mel. Working sucks though. Even if you do like what you're doing. haha
It seems that everyone is moving here. Maybe we should just stay. lol Or maybe we should go? People scare me. lol


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Congrats on the new job. I have an online friend who just got a secretarial job at a film production company in FL as well. Near Miiami though I think.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

How exciting for you Joyful! I'm moving to Hollywood in a few months - hope I can get me one of them jobs at a movie studio!

(OK-actually, I'm moving to Oxnard. But close enough!)


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm very excited. I'll actually be running their office, and assistant producing and crew work on the side, So I'll stay busy. I'm a workaholic so I should enjoy it.

Doug all my friends moved out to Hollywood, and they are having the time of their lives. They get work through mandy and craigs list, and they are always working. Good luck to you if you move out there.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Thank you for your well wishes. Pray, tell me about this Mandy and Craig's list so that I, too might find gainful employ. I'm intrigued. I'm actually employed just now (that is the purpose of the move-being transferred with the company), but am out of my contract in three years and wish to break into "the business".

Love that Hollywood!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Melodeath, I've already emailed my congrats to you, but I will post it here as well: Congratulations, I hope this job is all you hoped for and then some. Here's to it leading to much better things; no one deserves it more. Way to go!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

HEY thanks ken

Craigs list is easy craigslist.com
Mandy is the same thing mandy.com


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

I know I'm late, but congratulations.


----------

